
O’Reilly’s in-person events business shutting down - EwanToo
https://www.oreilly.com/conferences/from-laura-baldwin.html
======
smkellat
Businesses are not like light switches. I encountered someone online today
urgently pleading to just turn everything off in the country. I don't think
the person understood that quite a few businesses cannot simply be flipped on
and off like a switch and will instead simply never come back into operation
once closed due to this crisis.

Another domino falls as O'Reilly shows how uncertain the business climate is
becoming with all the daily changes. There will be more like this to come.

------
fhoffa
A big hug to all my friends at O'Reilly. Their conferences have been a big
part of my career. Not only as a speaker, but I've met so many awesome people
at their lunch and social occasions.

As a for-profit endeavor they have also given amazing opportunities to a
diversity of speakers and topics. For many speakers it means a lot when the
conference is willing to pay for their travel expenses.

Looking forward to meet you all again!

------
forrestbrazeal
I was scheduled to speak at the Infra & Ops conference in Santa Clara in June
-- didn't hold out much hope of that event going forward at this point, but
odd that they have not communicated anything with speakers. Now I don't know
if that event is truly cancelled, moving online, or what.

~~~
fhoffa
Give them a minute. Everyone is going through uncertain times. Hope you're
doing well!

~~~
forrestbrazeal
Thanks. Well so far. Same to you

------
405nm
I was an organizer of Solid back in the day, and it was one of the most fun
things I have been involved in. RIP....

